# New Here - Rottie



## Mumfy (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi all,

Just want to introduce George to the dog section 

He's a fun loving boy that has come a long way since we rescued him (its hard to think he was mistreated and dumped) he has a brilliant temperament, has been learning things very quickly and has massive respect for my cats 

Silly Faces:


On the Meadow:


Making Friends:


Swim Time: 

Walkies:


annnnnnd relax:


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

He looks like a great boy


----------



## Mumfy (Jul 27, 2014)

Here are some more George pics


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

He is a stunning looking boy!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forums. George looks like a cool dog!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

George is a very handsome boy


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. George looks like a very cool dog and he has a loving family now. His pics are all gorgeous. What I like most is the pic that he's relaxing. He sleeps so peacefully.


----------



## Mumfy (Jul 27, 2014)

Pup-date, He's changed so much in the time since we rehomed him!

He's now a healthy 36kg and raw fed.





:001_wub:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw I love those paws! :001_wub:


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Ooooh he is just gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: I have a real 'thing' for rotties


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

He is a beauty! and what a shiney coat!


----------



## neotarrow (Apr 18, 2015)

:001_wub::001_wub:
Stunning looking boy. I've had 2 Rotts myself both are sadly at the bridge waiting for me. His coat is super shiny. Looking forward to seeing his development


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
Love the photos, George is a very handsome boy.


----------

